# Dashcam Footage From Fatal Shooting of Officer Darian Jarrott



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Luna County, New Mexico — On February 4, 2021, New Mexico State Police Officer Darian Jarrott initiated a traffic stop on a white Chevrolet pickup on Interstate 10 eastbound, near mile marker 102 east of Deming, New Mexico. During the traffic stop, Officer Jarrott asked the driver, identified as Omar Felix Cueva, 39, of Deming to exit the vehicle. Cueva exited the driver’s side holding an AR-15-style rifle and fired at least one shot at Officer Jarrott as he was walking to the rear of the vehicle. Officer Jarrott ducked and fell onto his back as Cueva ran around the back of the pickup toward Officer Jarrott. Cueva fired several more rounds at Officer Jarrott who was struck by gunfire and killed. As Cueva ran toward the front of the truck on the passenger’s side, he shot Officer Jarrott point-blank in the back of the head. A Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) agent arrived on scene and notified New Mexico State Police dispatch that an officer was down. A broadcast was put out to state and local law enforcement agencies. New Mexico State Police Officers Lionel Palomares and Sonny Montes located Cueva traveling east on Interstate 10 near mile marker 116. Cueva pulled over and fired at Officers Palomares and Montes. The officers returned fire at Cueva who continued to evade officers, traveling east on Interstate 10. As Cueva fled eastbound on Interstate 10, law enforcement officers from the Las Cruces Police Department (LCPD), the Dona Ana County Sheriff’s Office (DASO), and U.S. Border Patrol (USBP) assisted New Mexico State Police with the pursuit. Near the Picacho exit on Interstate 10, (near mile marker 135), NMSP officers successfully utilized tire deflation devices on Cueva’s pickup. Cueva continued to flee east on Interstate 10. Various law enforcement officers engaged Cueva in gunfire as he fled. DASO Deputy Jerod Huston fired rounds from his department issued rifle near the mile marker 136. DASO Deputy John Signore fired at Cueva near the mile marker 138 eastbound. Near mile marker 139, USBP Agent Oscar Delgado fired one round at Cueva as he passed. LCPD Officer Adrian De La Garza then utilized a Pursuit Intervention Technique (PIT) maneuver near mile marker 140. Prior to the pickup coming to a stop, Cueva exited the pickup armed with a firearm and shot multiple rounds towards the officers and deputies. LCPD Officer Adrian De La Garza and DASO Deputies Diego Herrera and Obed Marte returned fire towards Cueva, who was struck several times by gunfire. Officer De La Garza was struck by gunfire and was airlifted to a trauma hospital in Texas where he was treated and released for non-life-threatening injuries. Officers rendered aid to Cueva until emergency medical personnel arrived on scene. Cueva sustained fatal injuries and was pronounced deceased on scene by the Office of Medical Investigator. This investigation is active and being led by the New Mexico State Police Investigations Bureau. Officer Darian Jarrott began his career as a Transportation Inspector with NMDPS. He was certified as a law enforcement officer in December of 2014 and worked with the former Motor Transportation Division of NMDPS. In July of 2015, he was sworn in as a New Mexico State Police officer where he bravely served until the day of the shooting. Officer Jarrott leaves behind 3 small children and was expecting his fourth child this year. Officer Darian Jarrott was laid to rest on Friday, February 12, 2021 at Shakespeare Cemetery in Lordsburg during a private burial. 










Patrolman Darian Rey Jarrott


Patrolman Darian Jarrott was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop of a known offender on I-10 near milepost 101 in Luna County.




www.odmp.org


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope he had a slow and agonizing death and will now burn in hell.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you don't want to see the dashcam footage again, I skipped to about 12 minutes to get to the lawyer.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Updated bodycam of the shit bags final stand.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I cannot be the ONLY person to notice, as Officer Jarrott lie dying, a police car drives by. I don't think any one of us would not at the VERY LEAST, slow down to see if we saw anything amiss. But to notice a cruiser with it's lights on by the side of the road and, even if you don't see the Officer right away, it's something that is worthy of checking out. It may be nothing, but you'll never know until you investigate. There seems no real explanation to this non-feasance.

The cruiser seems to be from the Bayard Police Department. It's not 100% clear, but I paused it and that's what it seems to say.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Updated bodycam of the shit bags final stand.


That mag change in the situation was 100% perfect. You can tell he keeps up on his training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I cannot be the ONLY person to notice, as Officer Jarrott lie dying, a police car drives by. I don't think any one of us would not at the VERY LEAST, slow down to see if we saw anything amiss. But to notice a cruiser with it's lights on by the side of the road and, even if you don't see the Officer right away, it's something that is worthy of checking out. It may be nothing, but you'll never know until you investigate. There seems no real explanation to this non-feasance.
> 
> The cruiser seems to be from the Bayard Police Department. It's not 100% clear, but I paused it and that's what it seems to say.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I did take notice of the two vehicles behind the cruiser, but DAMN, I cannot picture him just driving by regardless, especially if there's two behind him who can go after the bad guy. I'm just baffled.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I did take notice of the two vehicles behind the cruiser, but DAMN, I cannot picture him just driving by regardless, especially if there's two behind him who can go after the bad guy. I'm just baffled.


Me too. The only thing I can think of is that the officer in the black and white just couldn't physicality see him. It looks like the cruiser was a Taurus which sits lower then the SUVs we are used to. The officer was traveling in the left lane and it looks like the median has a slight decline toward that fence, now combined with the placement of the troopers cruiser, he probably didn't see him until he was right on top of him. 

Now what I want to believe is that as soon as he passed the scene, he started to receive intelligence that the trooper was down. Now there are no holds barred, he mashes the gas and was going to kill that cock sucker.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like he was set up for failure. They had all this intel and let him go at it alone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats what it looks like, and his widow is filing a lawsuit.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Thats what it looks like, and his widow is filing a lawsuit.


I couldn’t imagine her having to watch that awful video (I don’t think she’d want to) but that’s absolutely heartbreaking. I hope she gets taken care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

More on the story from Officer.com



StackPath


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Is HSI or the State Police responsible. I see fault in both but I'm not second guessing because I'm not comfortable assigning blame to anyone but Cueva without more facts. Horrible, HORRIBLE incident.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have watched the un-redacted video and its real hard to watch and hear. But it is something that needs to be shown to everyone who wants to pursuit a career in law enforcement or day one of any academy. We need to learn from this, and pray it never happens again.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

obtained lapel video of an interview with Omar Cueva's wife, Laura Swanquist-Chavez conducted by @New Mexico State Police after the murder of NMSP officer Darian Jarrott. The interview was conducted in the evening of February 4th, 2021. She was on the phone with Cueva's when the traffic stop happened and more than likely heard the murder happen. It is unclear how much information she knew about the drug operations Cueva's was a part of. She switches from English to Spanish in parts of the interview. We have a Spanish translator dubbed under the audio for the audience to follow.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ship her home

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

